# Eufaula tips



## maconbacon (Oct 17, 2016)

Got drawn for the opener at the Bradley unit and am looking for some advice.

Where's a good place to stay? Looked at hotels in Eufaula, AL, as well as Florence marina state park.

Dekes? I know it'll be mostly woodies but was still thinking of bringing 1 dozen mallard and half dozen teal. Canada floaters? Probably impossible to answer at this point, but how long drops will I need?

Dog? I'm assuming no this early in the season but I figured I'd still get some thoughts on bringing one. 

It's still GA of course but nonetheless I'm excited. Any other tips would be appreciated!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 17, 2016)

Should be shallow, less than 3 foot max. If you go in thier facebook page and search from the past years you can see their weekly post with the number and species of ducks killed at each blind.


----------



## ehilburn11 (Oct 17, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Should be shallow, less than 3 foot max. If you go in thier facebook page and search from the past years you can see their weekly post with the number and species of ducks killed at each blind.



Whats this facebook group your talking about called?


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 17, 2016)

ehilburn11 said:


> Whats this facebook group your talking about called?



The Eufaula NWR Facebook page


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 21, 2016)

Update: spoke with the folks over there while putting my deposit down. Regarding dogs, they said there's never been an incident, however last year they recommended not to bring them for the first time ever due to the large amount of water that was around. Thought I'd pass that along to y'all. 

No one has any other advice?? Thanks


----------



## florida boy (Oct 22, 2016)

I have hunted it on and off over the years . The first phase will mostly be about woodrows,a few ring necks . As far as decoys i always use a half dozen ringnecks with a few bootlips on the edge . We will be there on the opener and the saturday after . I dont get my hopes up real high unless we get drawn after the new year.


----------



## brittonl (Oct 23, 2016)

Used to hunt there a good bit years ago. I'd take a dz ringers & maybe a few woodies ... given the opener. Don't be hesitant to move outside the blind in your area either. I'd suggest checking into Florence marina for lodging ... if staying overnight is even worth it from Macon area. 
Another tip, watch out for the Federalies hiding in the bushes behind the blinds before daylight spying on your every move ... def a place to watch every P & Q .... best of luck to ya!


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the replies fellas!

Thought about just driving from Macon, but I figured the price of sharing a cheap hotel would be worth it to not have to wake up at 2 am 

I'll definitely bring some ringers. Looks like other than woodies there could be a smattering of gaddies and teal based off of harvest reports so I may bring some mallards and teal dekes as well. I figure the woodies won't be bothered by dekes of other species.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 25, 2016)

When I've hunted there it's luck of the draw, draw number 1-6  get a good blind have a good hunt.

There were some big gators in the pond in the past, if it's real warm I would not take my dog.


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Oct 25, 2016)

This^^^^


----------



## Huntingdawg (Oct 25, 2016)

*Florence marina state park*

Is a good place to stay.   Will be 90% woodies at that time.  Just make sure you have a jerk string, etc for some movement.  Mix in a smattering of other decoys.   Would leave goose decoys at home. Don't know if a goose has been killed in a very long time.  Be very careful about possible ditches running thru blind area retrieving ducks as they are not well marked.  Good luck on your pick of blind.  Ask game warden if good water is around all blinds as may be drier than normal


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 26, 2016)

Huntingdawg said:


> Is a good place to stay.   Will be 90% woodies at that time.  Just make sure you have a jerk string, etc for some movement.  Mix in a smattering of other decoys.   Would leave goose decoys at home. Don't know if a goose has been killed in a very long time.  Be very careful about possible ditches running thru blind area retrieving ducks as they are not well marked.  Good luck on your pick of blind.  Ask game warden if good water is around all blinds as may be drier than normal



Several have mentioned a jerk string. Should I bring one of those or mojo? Figured mojo wouldn't flare so early in the season. I usually opt for mojo until later in the season since my dog has the tendency to get tangled in the jerk cord but I won't be bringing him.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 26, 2016)

Jerk string is always a good choice even if you have a spinner out.


----------

